

Google Material Design Icons - jonaslejon
https://github.com/google/material-design-icons

======
oneeyedpigeon
A preview of the set is here:

[http://google.github.io/material-design-
icons/](http://google.github.io/material-design-icons/)

~~~
peterjs
Are all these icons black-and-white? It seems to be fashionable to use
monochrome colors for icons these days (Gmail, many mobile and desktop apps).
It makes for a sleek and calm interface. I think its choosing the easy way
out. Instead of picking a good pallet and shapes, just remove the colors and
all of a sudden a seemingly unrelated set of graphics has something very
distinctive in common (it worked particularly well for me in a small newspaper
where low quality photos were contributed by different authors, just make them
grayscale, voila).

Really, color is such a great way to convey information.

~~~
JohnTHaller
These are for use in menus, submenus, notification areas, toolbars and the
like. Locations where you'll be presented with a few choices that are easily
distinguishable. They're not designed to be app icons. They're designed not to
distract away from the rest of the app, especially the content.

------
iconfinder
Indexed and searchable here: [https://www.iconfinder.com/iconsets/google-
material-design-i...](https://www.iconfinder.com/iconsets/google-material-
design-icons)

------
KhalilK
Previously featured here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8472164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8472164)

------
Corrado
Interestingly, the "SAVE" icon is still a floppy disk[1]. Sure, its stylized a
bit, but it is definitely recognizable as a floppy disk from the 80's.

How many years have to elapse before that icon is rethought? When was the last
time you personally held an actual floppy disk? How would you even fit a
floppy disk into a phone (or website)?

[1]
[https://www.iconfinder.com/icons/352084/ic_save_icon#size=12...](https://www.iconfinder.com/icons/352084/ic_save_icon#size=128)

~~~
grissom
This doesn't get me nearly as much as the fact that smartphones are called
phones, and probably will be for the forseeable future.

The save icon may be anachronistic, but a hardware drive is still an accurate
representation of what's happening. Today's phones are about as much about
phoning as computers are about word processing.

~~~
judk
What's a hardware drive?

------
JohnTHaller
For the curious, these are licensed as CC BY-SA 4.0, which means they need to
be attributed and you must share changes. This unfortunately means they are
incompatible with the GPL and similar licenses.

------
jdkanani
It is always good to see open sourced icons. I have always ignored most
important parts of UI/UX. It would be great if somebody can provide some
insights about why material design is so important and what is so good about
it?

------
13
I'm not really sure about these, they don't have a very definitive flow and
don't scale down particularly well.

~~~
yourad_io
Did you read all of it? Scaling to arbitrary device sizes and between input
types seems to be a principal consideration here, and my "gut feeling" is it
would work.

I can see the animation principles (for instance) being applied from a
smartwatch, all the way through 4K displays.

Since most of the points aren't just "declared good" but come with
justification, it would be trivial to try to rebuff them, rather than dismiss
them with a general argument.

Edit: I'm talking about the spec rather than the actual icons. The icons
themselves are scalable as well.

~~~
13
Scaling the vector images is technically doable, but having them look good is
another matter. Traditionally a lot of low-sized icons are hand massaged,
otherwise due to the scaling you inevitably have most of the boundaries
sitting across pixels and everything is quite fuzzy. I found with these that
when they dropped sub 128px I was struggling to determine what they were
attempting to describe without resorting to the captions. I know that this is
less and less of a deal with high resolution displays, but it's still worth
considering just how easy to parse an icon is at small size.

------
sschueller
I would like to get these in font format like fontawesome.

------
chj
Thank you, Google!

------
imaginenore
Not very good looking icons.

~~~
krakowman
I actually thinks it looks good

